# Shiatsu ground breaking zombie



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I made this a few yeard back when Spooky Sam posted his tutorial. Most of you have seen it but just wanted to do a video to explain as I get lots of requests on this prop.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks good Steve! Great tutorial as usual.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL! "Hope there's not a rat in here or something..." Been there, seen that!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Steve....Nice work


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks Great!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great video and a great prop, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great tutorial and great looking prop. I agree with you on the adjustment. Of all the props I have built so far, this one takes a lot of tinkering to get the movement the way you want. You could have ten of these props in a row, and all ten would move differently.


----------

